
I'd buy that for a dollar - jmorin007
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/03/id-buy-that-for.html
======
dhimes
Wow, that's cool! I've played with the program (name?) that does this with
pre-configured shapes--but to have something that an instructor or student can
invent/draw live is uberschweet.

------
TrevorJ
with that title, I half expected to see a picture of a half Euro.

~~~
pchivers
with that title, I half expected to see a video of Robocop...

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093870/quotes>

